# 2009 VW CC - Intake Manifold Flap Broken - $3K in Repairs



## CheffyRedux (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey all, new to the forum, looking for some opinions on an issue with my 2009 CC. Have owned the car from Day 1, no significant issues of any kind until now. Currently has 83K miles.

Last week, when I started the car, I felt the engine struggling to maintain it's idle RPMs, almost as if the engine was choking. Check Engine Light is blinking. Immediately turn the car off. Wait a few minutes, turn it on again, same thing. I decide there's no way I'm driving it, so I have the car towed to the closest VW/AUDI dealer.

After dealer checks out the car, he tells me that I have extensive engine damage, including substantial cracks and leaking. Here's a summary of the estimate for repair:


Intake Manifold Flap broken-$973.50+tax to replace manifold and gasket
Throttle Body will not take adaption-$686.80+tax
Fuel injectors leaking-$968.00+tax-replace 4 injectors
Spark plugs fouled-$188.00+tax-replace 4 spark plugs


In short, a whopping *$3,000* in parts, labor and tax. No extended warranty on the car, so no coverage.

I am perplexed at how such extensive damage could go unnoticed and leave me to such an end state. The Check Engine Light was not on at any point prior, I have seen no evidence of leaks in my driveway, car performance was not affected. 

I believe a 5 year old car VW engineered car with 83K miles should never have such extensive damage at one time, certainly not without any indication of an issue, and I expect VW to take some responsibility in what I see as a manufacturing defect, extended warranty or not. 

Curious as to everyone's opinion, or if you have been in a similar situation with inexplicable damage and how you managed it. I've also attached the invoice of the work completed with some more details. 

Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Fix the car
Sell it
Buy a Japanese car
Lesson learnt
Me banned from this site :laugh:


We had our 2009 CC intake manifold go bad a few weeks back and I limped to the dealership. Didn't cause any engine damage. Luckily we were just under the 60k mile drive train warranty.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ion-Sensor&p=78646510&viewfull=1#post78646510


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly from information i've picked up there is a general defect in the intake manifold with the flapper motor being stuck open or closed. Usually this results in a check engine like and a p2015 code I believe? I think there may be a revision part to this, but i'm not 100% sure. Either way I would strongly argue that fact with vw that there is a part with a known defect and many different instances of failure with rates higher than the average car. Getting back to your problem for a second too what code did they pull at the dealership when you went in?

Also for a second lets look at this objectively. 

973.00 for an intake manifold. Here's from Keffer VW's site, without a discount added I believe. Not sure what book on this is, but I know the job can be done by a decent tech in 2 hours. Say your paying them for these two hours to replace it at 150.00 an hour you should be looking at 500 bucks. Not 973 dollars. I think your dealership is trying to charge you 4 hours at 150.00 and 300 for the part.

FUEL SYSTEM / FUEL INDUCTION / INTAKE / INTAKE MANIFOLD
INTAKE MANIFOLD CC; 2.0L

MSRP Core ? Online Price
$208.00 $0.00 $208.00

I'm a little confused by you mentioning throttle body won't take adaptation????

Fuel injectors again something that can be changed out for minimal. Your looking 968 and here's the price per a oem injector from dbc performance. I can't even begin to explain this part the price is absurd. One hour of labor should be sufficient which means they want to charge you 750+ for parts?

Fuel Injector (OEM)
Price: $79.95 

The 188 dollars for spark plugs is your dealership trying to rape you. Seriously I hope you know this those things cost a whole 9 bucks a piece. Your looking at 36 bucks and your dealership is trying to pocket 152 dollars for something you can literally do yourself. 

Long story short dealerships are there to make money and lots of time you end up with techs who see an everyday sucker and pounce at the chance to make some money. With what i've listed above i've got you under 1k in parts and with the time involved maybe 6-8 hours of labor. I'd seriously consider taking it to an independent shop who works on volkswagens in your area to have a second opinion and also to get a better price comparison for labor. Most side mechanics your looking at 60-70 dollars an hour compared to your dealerships absurd 150. Btw i'm guessing that your problem is actually just the intake manifold and the rest is them gouging you.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you seen the spark plugs? Are they fouled?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

metaldisc said:


> Have you seen the spark plugs? Are they fouled?


I can already answer that for him as i'm sure he has not...


----------



## CheffyRedux (Sep 10, 2012)

@dj_cronic_metal

Thanks for the feedback, i'm in process of collecting data for my call with VW. No doubt about it, I was taken advantage of due to the situation. I was 100 miles from home when this happened, in another state. I was looking at anywhere between $600 and $1000 just to have the car towed, including some rate add-ons from AAA because of NY to CT mileage. Ridiculous. Wasn't sure I was going to get any significant savings that was worth the extra expense in towing.

Was charged 11 hours overall labor ($1364) and $1500 in parts. I am well aware spark plugs don't cost that much and are a simple change, but with the overall price that line item was the least of my worries.


----------



## CheffyRedux (Sep 10, 2012)

The business with the "throttle body not taking adaptation" was something about the new manifold not connecting properly.

And no, didn't ask to see the spark plugs. Was 100 miles away from car and needed it repaired.


----------



## CheffyRedux (Sep 10, 2012)

Also wanted to point out that looking up the actual part codes used on a few VW dealer sites, the line items costs were exact match. I'm sure there are less expensive parts, but I did go to dealer. 

From a labor standpoint, it was 11 hours overall, perhaps it could have been less? Sounds like all of this could have been done in maybe ~7 hours overall based on some of your feedback.  That's a savings of ~$500 labor. The hard part is always how do you question labor?

I'm more concerned with why this should happen at all. I can see other posts on other sites as well with similar issues with 2009 CC manifold. Looks like it was redesigned in 2010 to resolve some known issues too.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

CheffyRedux said:


> Also wanted to point out that looking up the actual part codes used on a few VW dealer sites, the line items costs were exact match. I'm sure there are less expensive parts, but I did go to dealer.
> 
> From a labor standpoint, it was 11 hours overall, perhaps it could have been less? Sounds like all of this could have been done in maybe ~7 hours overall based on some of your feedback. That's a savings of ~$500 labor. The hard part is always how do you question labor?
> 
> I'm more concerned with why this should happen at all. I can see other posts on other sites as well with similar issues with 2009 CC manifold. Looks like it was redesigned in 2010 to resolve some known issues too.


Ask them what VWs pay rate of such under warranty is? Out of warranty pay rate(hours worked) is always higher then what VW really believes it takes. I know intake manifold on a 09+ 2.0t engine is easier then 06-08.5 2.0t engines. 

All the prices are inflated about 25-30% of what I think they should be.

Only ones that really jump out at me is the intake manifold and spark plugs. The other two are a bit high but not that bad. Injectors can be a pain to take out of a direct injection motor sometimes. Typically throttle body can range from $300-400 for the 2.0t engines. I don't think there should have been any labor charge for the throttle body install in my view since it had to come off with the manifold swap.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CheffyRedux said:


> The business with the "throttle body not taking adaptation" was something about the new manifold not connecting properly.
> 
> And no, didn't ask to see the spark plugs. Was 100 miles away from car and needed it repaired.


That's funny I have a 2010 with a new revised intake manifold and there was never any parts mentioned on my invoice that also had to be added because of an adaptation issue. Again at this point unless vw wants to pay for it or somehow become reasonable I would be looking at another shop in the area and not a vw dealer for the work to be done.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Did they double dip you on labor for intake manifold? Labor for (Manifold Gasket) should be included in (Intake Manifold), yes?

I have an AllDataDIY account for my 2009 CC 2.0 TSI. This is the information they have listed for your quote. OEM Part # + price looks to be MSRP. 

Intake Manifold Flap broken-$973.50+tax to replace manifold and gasket
*OEM Part # 06J133201AS $208.00 (Intake Manifold)
3.3 labor hours.
OEM Part # 06F129717D $21.50 (Manifold Gasket)
3.1 labor hours.*

Throttle Body will not take adaption-$686.80+tax
*OEM Part #06F133062Q $400.00
1.4 labor hours.*

Fuel injectors leaking-$968.00+tax-replace 4 injectors
*OEM Part #06H906036G $180.00 (x4?)
3.0 labor hours (one)
3.4 labor hours (all)*

Spark plugs fouled-$188.00+tax-replace 4 spark plugs
*OEM Part # None listed*
_I bought this from Amazon recently: Bosch FR6KPP332S Spark Plug, Pack of 1 $10.16 (x4)_
*0.9 labor hours*


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

There was a recall in 2008 for the CC's below. TSB 2408-02 
--------------
2009 Volkswagen CC (357) L4-2.0L Turbo (CCTA) Recall and Technical Service Bulletin Titles

2009 Passat CC CCTA/CBFA 
Vin WVW_ _ _3C_9E509089 TO WVWWVW_ _ _3C_9E527001

*TSB Number*
2408-02 
*
Issue Date *
OCT 08 

*TSB Title*
Campaign - Intake Manifold Inspection


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

My '09 CC had the exact same issue, but happened around 45k miles. Obviously, I was warrantied but I recall the service manager mentioning that VWoA was supposed to issue a recall for the issue.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I had mine done at 57K miles when the light came on, but i could barely notice any issue with operation. The car drove as normal except with the light on. To have a catastrophic failure that you had seems hardly normal. The work order for the whole thing was $500, but he said that was VW warranty cost from the dealership, it would have been more for me.

I had the spark controller go on my last VW, ran really rough dragging one cylinder, and it was $750 total with labor and all new plugs. I've never had a problem with injectors on any car I've owned with them (knocks on wood).

I've never had work, other than warranty, done at a dealership. Finding an import specialist when on the road is a challenge.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

bigmikeo said:


> I had mine done at 57K miles when the light came on, but i could barely notice any issue with operation. The car drove as normal except with the light on. To have a catastrophic failure that you had seems hardly normal. The work order for the whole thing was $500, but he said that was VW warranty cost from the dealership, it would have been more for me.
> 
> I had the spark controller go on my last VW, ran really rough dragging one cylinder, and it was $750 total with labor and all new plugs. I've never had a problem with injectors on any car I've owned with them (knocks on wood).
> 
> I've never had work, other than warranty, done at a dealership. Finding an import specialist when on the road is a challenge.


I'm just coming off a major engine malfunction (unrelated to the intake). When I got the car back, I refinanced it and opted for the 5 year extended service plan. My friend has this same plan for his BMW and has had good luck with it. For the $17 per month it will cost me for the remainder of my loan period, it is a good deal for peace of mind.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

dcbc said:


> I'm just coming off a major engine malfunction (unrelated to the intake). When I got the car back, I refinanced it and opted for the 5 year extended service plan.


Can't wait for our lease to expire next year


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

The dealership is defintiely taking you for a ride. My hunch is that all other failure were caused by the failed intake manifold. I have seen others whose IM's failed out of warranty have VWoA pay for parts while they paid for labor. When mine failed at 38k, they replaced the IM and all injectors under warranty.

This is really bad luck for you. Definitely call VWoA and let us know what happened.


----------



## ss109 (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this only a 2.0T problem or is it applicable to the VR6 as well?


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Any updates on speaking with VW?


----------



## imkbm67 (May 13, 2010)

refer to . 

TDI has the intake flap motor. And this is apt to malwork at mileage of 100,000km - 120,000km.

This porblem cannot be recover only replacing the flap motor or intake flap body. 

Only replacing the both motor and flap body method can repair the problem.

The problem code of OBD is P2008 or P2011. 

I can repair it and have installed to my car Phaeton (3.0 TDI) for one year only replacing the motor. 

The motor is spcially modified to working good function at any problem environment.

Never occur error message.,.

I will post technical information about it..

refer this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA6PmsavIMk

another. http://mypowercar.blogspot.kr/2013/0...lap-motor.html


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

188 dollars to change out the spark plugs?! Jeesh. I just paid my local tuning shop less than that to replace all 4 spark plugs AND all 4 coil packs AND an oil change. Wow. Just wow.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Not to defend the stealership but there are a few things to consider:

Parts fail. While you dont have high mileage, you do have more miles than are included in the factory warranty. Most products are designed to last longer than the warranty period. There is no incentive to build a product that lasts, say, 300k+ miles. Think new car sales and service/parts department.

also, dealerships organize service in such a way that they have a set number of hours per job. They do not bill you for the actual time it takes to do the job, but this preset time frame. If the book says it takes 6 hours to change a manifold then thats what they charge. This gives the mechanic the incentive to work as fast as possible and collect 20 hours of pay during an 8 hour day.

I would be shocked if all 4 injectors were bad and all 4 spark plugs were bad, but the entire motor is not blown. Its usually one injector and the associated plug. By law, they are required to supply you with the faulty parts if you request it. afterwards im sure they wouldnt have it, but if you ask when they call to give you an update you should request the parts.


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

I work for a dealership (not a VW one however) and I do know that if the job is "customer pay" not warranty, the tech can quote more or less hours than what warranty would usually pay.

So basically, if your out of warranty the hours of labor are negotiable to a certain extent (don't expect to pay 1hr for a 40,000 mile service for example). :thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The dealer raped you. I'm sure the intake manifold flap failed, but there is no way that caused any other of the other "damage" (throttle body adaptation, injectors, plugs) the dealer claims. The car was running fine before the event, so the injectors, plugs, and throttle body were OK. Although the throttle body is bolted to the intake manifold, no adaptation is required when the manifold is replaced.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Why are you guys bumping an ancient thread... This was such a fail


----------

